# Are you looking for work in Melbourne, Australia?



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you looking for work in Melbourne, Australia?

KEAT International is a leading career consultancy located in the Melbourne CBD. We provide tailor made assistance to recent graduates, students or anybody looking to get their foothold in the Australian market.

'Like' us on Facebook: Simply search for 'KEAT International' on Facebook. 

We are running a Live Chat at 10am EST on Friday 9th August 2013. 
A consultant will be online to answer any of your career-related questions.


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Before anyone pays this company $3000 for "assistance" they may want to take a look at this thread.

Example post:

"Just got a call from them today. They're running a bait and switch scam. I had seen an ad on seek.com.au that was from them for a PAID GRADUATE POSITION and hit apply&#8230; I wouldn't have hit the apply button if I knew they were selling courses. They phoned me up a couple days later and after a few minutes of conversation and questions from them it became clear they only wanted to try and sell me courses. When I realised what was happening I hammered the girl on the other end with questions and she ended up admitting they didn't have any position for a graduate at all."


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks for the advise. this helps especially for those looking for real jobs.

Cheers, 

AngeliquePrince


----------

